# Gas leaking from air filter



## robere (May 11, 2018)

I've got a 1966 Sears Suburban. Gas drips out of the carburetor when not running ( maybe while running too ). I see it dripping from the air filter ( carb sits sideways). It won't stay running. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Needle valve controlled by the carburetor float is allowing fuel to continue flowing. Could be float adjustment, dirt in needle valve, or simply worn out.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Float sinking from the float filling with fuel.


----------



## robere (May 11, 2018)

Thanks. So would you know where to get a rebuild kit for it? I've never rebuilt a carb before but I'm sure it's not too difficult.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

They are about as simple as they get. I'd check ebay myself.


----------

